# Mosport school or lapping in June!!!



## TrackClub (Mar 6, 2012)

BMW Trillium, a non-profit car enthusiast club, is pleased to announce our June events! We welcome all makes of automobiles and cater to all levels of experience. 

Note, that our April event was a full house, so please book early and take advantage of this superb offer! See you at the track!

BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter | for registrations and more info
[email protected] for our Registrar, in case of registration questions/issues

VENUE: MOSPORT GRAND PRIX TRACK

DATE: June 1st (Friday):

ADVANCED SOLO LAPPING - $225 all in Format: no instruction, 2 run groups on an alternating 45min session basis: 1) race cars, 2) street cars. Advanced drivers ONLY please: prior sign off by Chief BMW instructor required, or send your track “resume” to our Registrar for pre-approval: [email protected] 

DATE: June 2nd and 3rd (Saturday and Sunday – 2 day event!):

ADVANCED DRIVING SCHOOL – $499 all in for 2 days (single day bookings also possible), Tuition is tax deductible! Format: Novice, Intermediate and Advanced student groups: one-on-one instruction, track, class, skid pad. Included: T-shirt plus Saturday dinner and refreshments

ADVANCED SOLO LAPPING - $499 all in for 2 days (single day bookings also possible),
Part of the school event above, so the fee is tax deductible. Format: solo lapping for 7 sessions per day, approx 30mins each. Included: T-shirt plus Saturday dinner and refreshments. Advanced drivers ONLY please: prior sign off by Chief BMW instructor required, or send your track “resume” to our Registrar for pre-approval: [email protected] 

NOTE: Our events are offered to Club members, so we ask that you join us as one ($62).
Again, we are car and track enthusiasts and welcome all marquees of automobiles!
The membership entitles you to attend events offered by all the other BMW Clubs in Canada, including superb venues like Calabogie and Mt Tremblant, plus many other events like Auto-slalom, Go Karting, Socials, etc. And don’t forget: you must bring a signed tech form! 
Thank you!


----------



## TrackClub (Mar 6, 2012)

We are pleased to offer a NEW SPECIAL!!!

Pre-pay for 2 events of the same type and receive 10% off the regular fee!

This applies to 2 Friday Advanced Solo Lapping events, as well as:
2 Weekend events (either Advanced Solo Lapping, or Advanced Driving School)
Please ref my original post above, for details.

Next event: June 1, 2 and 3
Last event: Sept 7, 8 and 9

A reminder: all our fees are tax deductable! 

So, for example, if you pre-paid for the remaining 2 schools: 2x $499=$998
Less 10% discount worth almost $100 gets you down to approx $898
If your tax rate is 30%, your actual cost would be $629 for 4 days at Mosport GP…
That’s just over $157 per each day!!! And yes, swag, dinner and refreshments on Saturday night are also included!

April event was a full house, June registration are already going strong, so don’t delay and book now! We welcome all makes and all kind of nice cars and fun folks attend!
BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter | for details (recently updated). 

If you have already purchased a June event and wish to pre-pay for another one in Sept, you can still get the 10% discount! Just contact our Registrar at [email protected] 

Any questions – please ask! See you at the track!


----------



## TrackClub (Mar 6, 2012)

ONLY 2 WEEKS TO GO!!!

MOSPORT Grand Prix track!!!

June 1:
$225 - Advanced Solo Lapping

June 2&3:
$499 (total for 2 days) - Advanced Solo Lapping, or Advanced Driving School

(Please see “About” below, for more details on each event)

YES, WE OFFER SPECIAL DISCOUNTS!!!

1)	Pre-purchase 2 events of the same type and get 10% off the price (next event is Sept 7,8&9)
2)	Any group of 5 gets a weekend event for a price of 4! (20% savings), plus a FREE club membership each, for a year!
3)	If you are a member of another car club, we welcome you to your first event with us, without having to purchase our membership!

YES, WE SUPPORT ALL AUTO ENTHUSIASTS AND WELCOME ALL CAR MAKES!

YES, OUR FEES ARE TAX DEDUCTIBLE, SO YOU SAVE BIG!

YES, WE DELIVER HIGH QUALITY, TOP VALUE AND AMAZING FUN! 

Register now and see you at Mosport!

To register: BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter |
Questions? [email protected]


ABOUT Advanced Driving School (ADS)

Our schools cater to all experience levels: novice, intermediate and advanced students. We offer expert, personalized, 30 min one-on-one instruction sessions on track, plus 30 min high quality classrooms and finally uber fun 20 min skid pad exercises. Typically, each group of students goes through 4 or 5 daily rotations of each, per day, so it makes for an engaging event! Indeed the schools are exciting, highly educational and lots of fun! Saturday culminates with a “track walk” , reviewing each famous Mosport corner “up close and personal” – just like the pros do it! Then it is time for catered dinner, refreshments, swag and a full dose of camaraderie and perhaps even some bragging…


ABOUT Advanced Solo Lapping (ASL)

If you are an advanced driver, previously signed off by our Chief Instructor to drive “solo”, Advanced Solo Lapping events, held at the same location and time as our Advanced Driving Schools, provide a superb opportunity to maximize your seat-time. These events are for seasoned drivers only, who will attend an educational drivers meeting each morning and then practice advanced techniques on track: solo. 
Expert instructors will be available for in car coaching upon request.

A typical schedule affords you plenty of track time each day:

Fridays: 45min track sessions alternating between 2 run groups: race and street cars
Weekends: 7x30min track sessions per day (you get to drive during 3 Instructor sessions and 4 Advanced Student sessions)

How Do I Qualify for Advanced Solo Lapping?

Determination of who can qualify for Advanced Solo Lapping is made by submitting your track experience resume to our Registrar: [email protected] for assessment and approval by our Chief instructor. If you have been signed off solo and have maintained at least a once per year track event attendance you do not need to be signed off again. If you have never been signed off or have not been to a track event in more than 3 years please contact our registrar.

More Info/Registration:

Please visit our updated website at BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter | for more important details, required forms and to register! 
Should you encounter any issues at all, or have any questions, please contact our registrar at [email protected]

Thank you and see you at the track!


----------



## visoka5954 (Jun 30, 2021)

Set up the best for the test through this blog and I trust that you individuals will nail it. I have arranged for this test through this blog and I prefer my friends to use dissertation proposal writing service to get prepare for it in an extraordinary manner. I'm appreciative to them for sharing this substance and material. This will help numerous understudies in the best respect.


----------



## eliswhite (Jul 12, 2021)

I am so glad that I found these Nerdify reviews! Recommend to check them out if you are going to order academic assignments at Nerdify.


----------



## jangdong (Sep 13, 2021)

Kripto88 - Agen Demo Slot Online Pragmatic Play!


Kripto88 terkenal dengan lengkapnya slot demo yang disediakan untuk dimainkan gratis, terutama demo slot pragmatic play!




slope-unblocked.io




The description of slope unblocked.
Welcome to Slope! Easy on start, but extra challenging and fun during the run!
Slope unblocked Game, you take control of a ball rolling down a steep slope. As you steer from side to side, your game plan is to avoid colliding into obstacles, keep your ball straight onto the falling slopes, speed boosting along the way and have tons of adrenaline rushed fun as you strive attain your record! The further you get, the faster you go! Easy on sight, extra challenging and fun during the run! For added challenge, the course is randomized each slopes platforms, speed boosters, obstacles and tunnels, every time you play, forcing you to constantly stay on high alert if you want to succeed.


----------



## Althea Dach (12 mo ago)

There are a ton of intensifiers accessible in the market however here is the enhancer which is quicker and visits the site 5 сфер в которых нужны навыки перевода - Национальный Банк Новостей for an awesome experience too. In the wake of perusing this blog, you come to know the component of this intensifier. There are numerous characteristics of this enhancer.


----------

